# All Those People Who Didn't Go To Shalimar, How Do You Live With Yourself?



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Now that we have established without reasonable doubt on this forum that Shalimar is the best private Medical College in all of Punjab, KPK, Baluchistan, rural Sindh, Gilgit Baltistan and Azad Kashmir: All those people who choose Shifa, CMH, AMC, FMH, Wah and others over Shalimar, how do you live with yourself?
Do you find yourself waking up in the middle of the night, with your palms sweaty, knees weak, arms heavy, vom….. (well you get the picture), and wondering what a terrible mistake you have made?

Do you ever wish you had a time machine and you could go back in time and just apply and go the ultimate college “Shalimar”
Do you ever wish this is all just a dream and you are still applying back then into Medical colleges and you will wake up and tear up all the other applications and just Apply to Shalimar.

I must clarify, I have no sinister motives for asking this question. I am only asking because I will not be going their either and I was wondering if there was a Support Group or any arrangements for therapy?


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hahahahhaha escalations. I love you for posting this. I mean seriously somebody had to say this. 

This could be like one of those B-Grade commercials on television. "Pehle main apne college main bohat khush khush rehta tha lekin jab se Masterh aur ThePhantom ne Shalamar ki tareefen ki hen. Ab meri zindagi azaab ban gayi hai. Aap meri wali ghalti mat duhraen aur aaj hi Ja kar apne aap ko Shalamar main register karwayen. ye offer mehdood muddat ke liye hai" 

Btw for anyone who hasn't started the admission process yet. I must complete Eminems lyrics for them. 
You better lose yourself in the moment you own it. You better never let it go. 
You only get one shot do not miss the chance to blow. 
This opportunity (of joining Shalamar) cones once in a lifetime. Yo!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Come on man! you shouldnt make threads just for the purpose of mockery, It is actually hurtful for the People/Members who are studying there( No not masterh). You took the discussion about Shalamar purely out of context.


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

Lmao wtf is wrong with you guys?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Ahsun... kool, you still remember the lyrics !!!
Skandril, I think you meant to say hurtful for people "not studying there" , Queenbee is studying there and she is "Lmao"
you got to have some sense of humor in this stressful process ~


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I do feel it is humorous but I also feel the mockery.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

You got half of what I was floating. It is a mockery of making mockery of all other colleges . Having said that, I am partly serious, how does one deal with making a wrong decision.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I slept peacefully ever since I joined this forum. It is truly painful and I wish it upon no one. May you all make the right choice (Shalamar) and may those who chose wrong find peace and may we have the opportunity to send our children and grandchildren and neighbors to Shalamar. Ameen.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

goodness lord.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

Dat sarcasm :thumbsup:


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

We're lucky that you guys didn't come to Shalamar. We really dont give a **** about what you people think/say. And trust me, this thread didnt hurt anybody. Thanks Skandril, though. Good to know somebody still has brains here. Ciao.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

@nidarasul I am glad you have accepted the fate and decided to move on.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

No mockery, please. Doesn't matter if it hurts or not.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Feline said:


> No mockery, please. Doesn't matter if it hurts or not.


I totally agree. So from now can we can count on all those people who make mockery of all other medical colleges to stop doing it?

This ain't a one way street.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

escalations said:


> I totally agree. So from now can we can count on all those people who make mockery of all other medical colleges to stop doing it?
> 
> This ain't a one way street.



Well, I have hardly seen people who support Shalamar _mock_ other colleges. They seem to believe in what they are saying.

But, people should only speak about their respective colleges. Not about other colleges. I mean, they don't know how they are because they have never been there themselves for the proper amount of time needed to gauge how a particular college is.

So, everyone please only give opinions about the college _you_ study in. 
Don't compare. Only compare if you yourself have studied five/four years in both/all the colleges. 

Not possible, ne? Don't compare then!


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Feline said:


> Well, I have hardly seen people who support Shalamar _mock_ other colleges. They seem to believe in what they are saying.
> 
> But, people should only speak about their respective colleges. Not about other colleges. I mean, they don't know how they are because they have never been there themselves for the proper amount of time needed to gauge how a particular college is.
> 
> ...


If you have not seen people from Shalamar berate other colleges or if you don't call it mocking and you call this mocking, you are quite selective.

We don't agree and I don't call this mocking either.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

escalations said:


> If you have not seen people from Shalamar berate other colleges or if you don't call it mocking and you call this mocking, you are quite selective.
> 
> We don't agree and I don't call this mocking either.


I really think that @masterh is sincere. That he loves his college so much that he thinks no other college comes close to his. So, it's not mocking.

On the other hand, you are definitely mocking.

I agree, that we don't agree.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

I also do think @masterh is sincere. You can love your college all you want but one can do that without berating and undermining all other colleges.

This thread is definitely about mocking but it is about making mockery of other colleges. Respect is earned, not snatched from other colleges.

I am glad we have something in common: we don't agree with each other.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

escalations said:


> I also do think @masterh is sincere. You can love your college all you want but one can do that without berating and undermining all other colleges.
> 
> This thread is definitely about mocking but it is about making mockery of other colleges. Respect is earned, not snatched from other colleges.
> 
> I am glad we have something in common: we don't agree with each other.


I already think @masterh's way is not right. I never said that it was. All I was saying was that he was genuinely not mocking and you said that Shalamarians were. Then you changed it to, '@masterh is sincere You can love your college all you want but one can do that without berating and undermining all other colleges.' 

So, you yourself admit that he was not mocking, but infact 'berating and undermining'.

You may be glad. But, I'm not. I dislike disagreements.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't mind disagreeing with people. I don't expect everyone to agree on everything. I am one of 6 Muslim students in a school of 1400 Catholics, I have learned to live with disagreements. 

I think you are being too selective and choosy when you classify me finally saying "enough of Shalamar No1 debate, lets move on" as mocking but others berating and undermining other colleges as not mocking.
Just for your amusement I just looked up definition of mocking and among other things it is defined as "to treat with contempt, ridicule and derision".
Now it is your choice whether you consider what I posted as mocking or whether you consider their posts of "berating and undermining" as mocking. After all, I am not going to force you to choose my versions as I am good with disagreements.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

escalations said:


> I don't mind disagreeing with people. I don't expect everyone to agree on everything. I am one of 6 Muslim students in a school of 1400 Catholics, I have learned to live with disagreements.
> 
> I think you are being too selective and choosy when you classify me finally saying "enough of Shalamar No1 debate, lets move on" as mocking but others berating and undermining other colleges as not mocking.
> Just for your amusement I just looked up definition of mocking and among other things it is defined as "to treat with contempt, ridicule and derision".
> Now it is your choice whether you consider what I posted as mocking or whether you consider their posts of "berating and undermining" as mocking. After all, I am not going to force you to choose my versions as I am good with disagreements.


Oh alright. Whatever you say. My brain is overloaded at the moment. I can't think properly. But, what I do get makes you right.

So yea. You're right. Pardon me.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Feline said:


> Oh alright. Whatever you say. My brain is overloaded at the moment. I can't think properly. But, what I do get makes you right.
> 
> So yea. You're right. Pardon me.


Last thing I wanted was for you to agree with me  .. j/k
Hope you are relaxed soon. 
Secondly it is all light hearted humor, I have never said anything bad about Shalamar. It is a great college just like few others.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

Love this post!


----------

